# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  Australia: investigación descubre valor agregado de la miel de eucaliptus

## Polinizaciones

*La miel de eucaliptus posee propiedades prebióticas, lo que significa que su consumo regular puede mejorar la salud del intestino, según un primer estudio mundial.*Los alimentos prebióticos estimulan el crecimiento de las bacterias intestinales que contribuyen a la salud humana y reducen el crecimiento de las bacterias dañinas. Los alimentos prebióticos no son digeridos por las enzimas humanas, llegan al intestino grueso de forma intacta y actúan como una fuente de alimento para las bacterias beneficiosas incluyendo a las bifidobacterias y lactobacilos.El Dr. David Dall, uno de los coordinadores del estudio, señaló que se analizaron las propiedades químicas y funcionales de 20 muestras de mieles de eucaliptus australianas. Por primera vez, los investigadores han demostrado que las mieles de eucaliptus tienen propiedades prebióticas a niveles que pueden ayudar a mejorar la salud intestinal en humanos. Las mieles australianas,  alimento natural, saludable y común,  ahora son vistas como productos que pueden mejorar la salud intestinal.Este descubrimiento también traerá consecuencias positivas en la industria apícola australiana que podrá competir de mejor manera con otros edulcorantes naturales y artificiales para uso alimentario. También podrá  diferenciar las mieles de eucalipto de Australia de otros productos más baratos, comercializados por competidores internacionales.  Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias  Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones agrarias con valor agregado crecieron 5.9% sumando US$2,421 millones Artículo: América Latina concentra 40% de envíos con valor agregado de Perú Artículo: Primera Dama insta a fortalecer investigación para darle valor agregado a la quinua Artículo: Exportadores buscarán que 37% de envíos sean productos con valor agregado Antioxidantes: el valor agregado de las frutas

----------

